# Safety Glasses w/ Eye Glasses



## Silentshadow (Dec 2, 2010)

So I don't have the best vision in the world and wear eye glasses. I am in need of some safety glasses that will fit over my eye glasses OR find somewhere to purchase prescription safety glasses. 

Regular safety glasses would probably be cheaper and my best bet BUT I have been unable to find any that are comfortable and fit right. Any suggestions on safety glasses that will fit over my eye glasses?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The best thing I used for over-glasses protection were a pair of snug chemical splash goggles. They still have vents to allow good airflow (my glasses rarely fogged) and were more scratch resistant than the oversized cheap goggles you find at home depot. Plus they left enough room so that my glasses weren't pressed up against my face. 

I think they were very similar to these http://www.uvex.us/products.aspx#/product=3196&folder=104

Otherwise, your best bet is to get a pair of RX safety glasses. Make sure the frames are rated Z87.1


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

side shields on your existing glasses aren't enough? aren't all eye glasses safety rated?


----------



## Silentshadow (Dec 2, 2010)

electric mike said:


> side shields on your existing glasses aren't enough? aren't all eye glasses safety rated?



I am not sure about this one. If they are side shields would be the best bet for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask your optometrist about prescription safety frames. They have access to any brand manufactured. I wear 'em, and no one knows they're safety. I have to pull 'em off and actually show them the Z87-2 on the frame and the mark on the lens. I paid around $300 for the lenses, frames and full-blown exam (*not* the quickie job at One-Hour Optical).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electric mike said:


> side shields on your existing glasses aren't enough? aren't all eye glasses safety rated?


*
Absolutely not!* They're eyeglasses only. They protect your eyes about as much as this:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electric mike said:


> side shields on your existing glasses aren't enough? aren't all eye glasses safety rated?


The side shields need to be z87 rated, and glass lenses shatter easier than poly carbonate.


----------



## Silentshadow (Dec 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Ask your optometrist about prescription safety frames. They have access to any brand manufactured. I wear 'em, and no one knows they're safety. I have to pull 'em off and actually show them the Z87-2 on the frame and the mark on the lens. I paid around $300 for the lenses, frames and full-blown exam (*not* the quickie job at One-Hour Optical).


Thanks for the info. I will have to ask at my appointment next month and see what kind of deal I can get, I am due for new glasses anyway. 

I really wish I could wear contacts or get Lasik to fix my vision but unfortunately I do not qualify for either. Guess if I want comfort I will have to shell out some money for it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> The side shields need to be z87 rated, and glass lenses shatter easier than poly carbonate.



Some jobs won't accept snap-on shields... they need to be permanently mounted.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Silentshadow said:


> Thanks for the info. I will have to ask at my appointment next month and see what kind of deal I can get, I am due for new glasses anyway.
> 
> I really wish I could wear contacts or get Lasik to fix my vision but unfortunately I do not qualify for either. Guess if I want comfort I will have to shell out some money for it.



I've been wearing Rx safetys for about 12 years now. More than well worth the money. Besides, you're paying for the frames and lenses anyway..... stepping up to Rx isn't all that much more.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't actually need glasses (yet) but I always feel sorry for the guy who has to wear those giant safety glasses over his normal glasses.


----------

